
Seeing a Dip in Google Search Traffic Probably Because of the June Update - skadimoolam
I run a small resource site (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;laravelcollections.com)<p>I am already seeing pretty deep dip in my Google Search Traffic. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;Ij55P0U.png<p>I think this is because of the June Update ( https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.searchenginejournal.com&#x2F;google-june-broad-core-update&#x2F;310659&#x2F; ), what do you think?
======
fanseed
The article you linked to says it's rolling out today, June 3rd, but your
screenshot ends on Saturday June 1st, doesn't it? So, probably not.

